# Mit Ant Lock auf Ressource entfernen?



## SvenK (15. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Folgendes Problem:

ich generiere mit Docbook ein PDF-Dokument und öffne es, um mir das Resultat anzuschauen. Unter Windows ist nun das Problem, dass diese Datei ein gelockt wird und ich, bevor ich das PDF erneut erstellen kann, den PDF-Reader (Acrobat) erst schliesen muss.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit Java-Mitteln diesen Lock zu lösen? Als externe Bibliothek oder gar als Ant-Task ( da ich Ant für den Build nutze)

Danke schonmal


----------



## kama (15. Jul 2009)

Hi,

nein das ist ein Problem vom Acrobat Reader unter Windows auf Mac und Linux klappt das OHNE Probleme...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## SvenK (15. Jul 2009)

Ich weiss, dass es unter Mac und Linux funktioniert, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "Unter Windows ist nun das Problem, ..." 

Leider werden die Dokumente bei uns hauptsächlich unter Windows geschrieben, deswegen auch meine Frage hier. :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2009)

Ich meine für Windows gibt es tools wie den Process Explorer die ein File Lock brechen können. Wenn du Glück hast lässt sich das mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen Programm auch per Command Line erledigen.


----------

